# Returning used/opened makeup



## yoonjungifer (Jun 1, 2007)

I really hate going back to the store and returning makeup I've opened (but I've only done this with foundation if the color didn't match my skin tone) but if it's unopened then I don't really care. But my question is, does anyone know what happens to the stuff people return that's already been used/opened? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just a random thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 1, 2007)

i don't have a problem returning used makeup... it's their business and most places have wonderful return policies. now i won't return something if i've used half the bottle.. only if i've used it once or twice... hmmm i don't know about what they actually do with it once it's returned.  i used to joke with my friends about mac having a clearance sell on used items... but then, there are cco's LLOL! i've only been to one once.. i have no idea. i'll be interested in finding out the answer too!


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2007)

Anything that gets returned - opened or not, even if you never took it out the box or haven't taken it out of the store yet - gets thrown away.


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 1, 2007)

What a waste! But then again, how would they know that you really didn't open the package, right? I'm sure it's all for hygiene purposes. Really sucks though, considering some people might've returned limited edition stuff which just goes to waste. Boo. Oh well, thanks for the info!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't mind me if you see my feet sticking out the store dumpster out back of a MAC store. I um....am just looking for my contact, it um fell out yeah that's it.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Don't mind me if you see my feet sticking out the store dumpster out back of a MAC store. I um....am just looking for my contact, it um fell out yeah that's it._

 
They must have a 'special' trash, because especially for items that have only been used once, I could see people sorting through the trash. Just spray some alcohol, haha


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 1, 2007)

I hate returning/exchanging items too because I feel bad everytime I think about where the returned item is going to go.

And the answer is:
The "bin" and then the makeup graveyard =(


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel bad about returning the makeup also because it just gets thrown away.  Now the only thing i return is lipstick, because i read horror stories about people getting cold sores from the testers.  

Now i'm too scared to use the testers, even when they clean them with alcohol, so i just buy the colour and hope it works... and if not, return it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel bad but I'd rather have it thrown away and get the money back than stare at and hate it for a few years until I throw it away myself.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 1, 2007)

I kept some eyeshadows in colors I hated because I didn't even know MAC accepted returns.

I'd feel kind of awkward returning makeup that I tested though, so now I only buy after going to the store and testing it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_I'd feel kind of awkward returning makeup that I tested though, so now I only buy after going to the store and testing it._

 
 Me too, I feel hella awkward, so I only return if I despise the item with the whole of my being. I feel so bad because MAC = love. D:


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, and then once I heard that even if you bring the Product back unused they still have to throw it away, I won't purchase anything unless I know that I want it.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 2, 2007)

i dont return stuff often but i will with out guilt or shame if i dont like it.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 2, 2007)

i dont like returning items, i dont know why. if i dont like it or i have something similar already, ill just give it to my sister/best friend/fellow queen. lol. 

i dont think returning is bad but what i hate is the girls/women that go to MAC get their makeup done, buy $40-$60 worth of product and return it the next day. that is a big waste and that gets me angry!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aussiechick28* 

 
_I feel bad about returning the makeup also because it just gets thrown away.  Now the only thing i return is lipstick, because i read horror stories about people getting cold sores from the testers.  

Now i'm too scared to use the testers, even when they clean them with alcohol, so i just buy the colour and hope it works... and if not, return it._

 
That's how it is with me. The lip products, I don't want to try the testers on my lips so I just buy and hope it works too.

But really, what is the actual practice? Like what happens exactly when a product gets returned. So do they have a special trashbin somewhere where they just chug the returns in? Then it just gets to the dumpster? Do they take it all and send it back to corporate or something?


----------



## kchan99 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sometimes, I wonder why there are no seals, like safety seals, on the products. I tend to think that safety seals would help the company save money by distinguishing unused and used returned items.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_i dont like returning items, i dont know why. if i dont like it or i have something similar already, ill just give it to my sister/best friend/fellow queen. lol. 

i dont think returning is bad but what i hate is the girls/women that go to MAC get their makeup done, buy $40-$60 worth of product and return it the next day. that is a big waste and that gets me angry!_

 
 At my MAC counter, almost all the same girls work each day and try to keep track of the people that get their makeup done. We write on the reciept of makeovers so that we know it's a makeover, and makeover product is not returnable, only exchangeable. =)

At my counter, we don't throw away products that we know have not been used, such as foundations/concealors in pots. You can tell if creme foundations/bases are used if they have any marks in them. You can tell if powders have been used because all powders, when unused, have the flat texture with the little squares or whatever (when they pressed it with some tool). Brushes you can tell because of the odor/just how they look). Lipsticks, you can tell if it's been used. Anything in a bottle like foundations, lipglasses, and eyeliners and stuff like that have to be thrown away regardless.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Anything that gets returned - opened or not, even if you never took it out the box or haven't taken it out of the store yet - gets thrown away._

 
Recently, the policy has changed though, and again this varies by region. Now,  any returned product that still looks "fresh" is used as a tester. The rest goes in the recycling bin. 
Thank God!!! A returned product always got a shriek from me. I hated throwing all this unused makeup away.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Don't mind me if you see my feet sticking out the store dumpster out back of a MAC store. I um....am just looking for my contact, it um fell out yeah that's it._


----------



## Michelle3 (Jun 2, 2007)

when things are reterned they dont just throw it in the tras, they have to distroy it. like cracking shadows pouring out foundation, thats what keeps people form digging it out of the trash.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 2, 2007)

When I worked at store selling lines like Dior/Clarins/Lancome, we were lucky enough to just ship back returns, no questions asked. That was back in the eighties, I have no idea what the companies did with the merchandise...


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 2, 2007)

in some cases, if something clearly hasn't been used (seal is still on it, still in the plastic wrap), we'll make it into a tester rather than throwing it away. but if it's used, it's pitched.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 2, 2007)

I feel bad returning stuff too so I try not to.

The only thing that I've returned to MAC was the studio fix fluid. It was just too terrible for me to keep.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 3, 2007)

I was told that once it's processed at the store it gets shipped back to MAC, where they clean out all the product & then melt down the packaging for recycling...a pretty big waste if you ask me.  Don't buy the frikin product if you don't want it! (Some circumstances I understand, of course, but I really cannot handle chronic returners)


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 3, 2007)

so don't return it - there are several thousand MAC junkies right here who might like your cast-offs!!!

i've gotten so many wonderful things from so many wonderful people on the swap board right here at Specktra!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 3, 2007)

I have only returned 4 items to Mac ever.  2 where foundation and 2 where the liquid liners.  I only returned them because I had an allergic reaction to.  I have never impulsed buy and regretted my purchases.  I always test stuff on my arm and go for colours that I know that i would definately wear.  If i am not sure, I would wait and ask the MA to try it on me.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

Let me think... I have returned an eyeshadow, a Fluidline, Strobe Cream, and a Nail Lacquer. My mother returned Prep + Prime Eye. The eyeshadow was a gift for my birthday, and it was Contrast, a dark blue-purple, that showed up a really muddy purple that I disliked and exchanged for Deep Truth. The Fluidline was Haunting, again for my b-day, and it's this light white-ish purple. It's pretty but so not me, exchanged for Blacktrack. The Strobe Cream made me break out SO bad that I almost cried, returned for Fertile and #7 lashes. The Nail Lacquer was a few years ago and it was I think the 3rd MAC item I purchased. I bought it in the city at Henri Bendell. When I got home, it was dried up. ;-; The next month we returned and I got it exchanged for a not dried up Kid Orange. =D A few months later I got a MAC closer to me and my life became a sparkling blur of makeup and MAC.

Today I'm going to exchange Parfait Amour for Carbon. It seems like I've returned a lot, but seriously I keep so so so so so much more than I return.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 4, 2007)

Most of the time, I don't feel bad about returning things. It's my money and if it does not work for me, I have every right to get my money back within a reasonable time frame.  Such as yesterday, I told the MA I wanted a nude, pinky lip.  She gave me one, told me it looked great and in the store it did.  When I hit the sun light, it didn't look so hot.  I have not even opened the box but I paid for a lipstick and gloss that don't really look that great and I fell I have every right to be happy with my purchase or get a refund.  I am not happy so, refund it is.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aussiechick28* 

 
_I feel bad about returning the makeup also because it just gets thrown away.  Now the only thing i return is lipstick, because i read horror stories about people getting cold sores from the testers.  

Now i'm too scared to use the testers, even when they clean them with alcohol, so i just buy the colour and hope it works... and if not, return it._

 
If we clean testers with alcohol, it kills the germs and bacteria on it.  There is no need to stil feel frantic about trying on a lipstick.  I would imagine the only people who get cold sores is either from something else that they aren't thinking of or from makeup lines that don't clean their testers before you try them out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I was told that once it's processed at the store it gets shipped back to MAC, where they clean out all the product & then melt down the packaging for recycling...a pretty big waste if you ask me.  Don't buy the frikin product if you don't want it! (Some circumstances I understand, of course, but I really cannot handle chronic returners)_

 
It does get shipped back for recycling.  It is a waste, but I can see it in some situations.  Chronic returners are a whole other story...


----------



## macwhore (Jul 8, 2007)

I dont feel so bad returning stuff, I have only returned mac foundation because in store, it looked fine, but when i went out side, it made me look a whole alot darker. I didnt feel bad because, I wanted it, but its not my fault if it didnt match my colour right. Also why would I keep it and waste my 40 dollars and MAC is a big company so I dont think it looses much


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_i dont think returning is bad but what i hate is the girls/women that go to MAC get their makeup done, buy $40-$60 worth of product and return it the next day. that is a big waste and that gets me angry!_

 
that usually happens around prom time...some of the counters around here started charging flat fees so that wouldn't happen anymore...if you wanted to buy something, fine.  If you didn't, fine also!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 9, 2007)

Omg. Chronic returners are the worst. A few months ago a woman returned about $200 worth of Barbie stuff... Got all her money back and went off and spent it elsewhere in Macy's. She didn't even have a reciept. -.- I don't mind people returning to exchange for a lighter/darker foundation or powder, or if they just can't stand an eyeshadow and want to exchange it. But returning EVERYTHING and just spending all the moneyback on clothes or jewelry, not even on makeup pisses me off. >=(


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 9, 2007)

i hate chronic returners/scammers. i dont work for MAC, but i work for TBS and people come in with loads to return and with NO receipt. total scam to return stolen items/crap theyve been hoarding for years all to exchange for a body butter or a moisturizer or something. we have to damage out all returns unless they are intact hygenic sealed, and theyre chucked out.


----------



## JGmac (Jul 9, 2007)

I wind up returning/exchanging things, but I live well over a hundred miles away from the nearest MAC COUNTER (not even store!), so I buy most of my stuff from the website.  I've never had a problem, especially since I keep buying more stuff, but I still wonder if they're ever going to tell me that I can no longer send my unwanted items back.


----------



## jkwc (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying this issue.  I've always thought that they used the returned products as testers because it would be such a waste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand, why can't they use the returned products (they can spray alcohol on them lol) as testers since there might be more germs on the testers anyway (more people used the testers than the returned product)?


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2009)

Because testers are sourced directly from the company and haven't been outside of the company chain of supply, and are therefore guaranteed untampered.
The eyeshadow that someone has returned _has _been outside of the company chain of supply and no amount of alcohol and wiping is going to help you if, say, someone has rubbed faecal matter into the powder. Let's not even go into all the risks that would come from converting returned wet products like glosses into testers.


----------



## Lotte (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Omg. Chronic returners are the worst. A few months ago a woman returned about $200 worth of Barbie stuff... Got all her money back and went off and spent it elsewhere in Macy's. She didn't even have a reciept. -.- I don't mind people returning to exchange for a lighter/darker foundation or powder, or if they just can't stand an eyeshadow and want to exchange it. But returning EVERYTHING and just spending all the moneyback on clothes or jewelry, not even on makeup pisses me off. >=(_

 
Is the returning of products something that's done only in the US ? I'm from Belgium and  have never heard of returning USED make-up. Even though, it was only 1 swipe with a brush over an eyeshadow !
If you buy make-up, come home and realize it's the wrong color, you go back to the store with everything intact, not used AND your receipt, then they might exchange it for you...

But used...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 23, 2009)

After reading this, I actually feel kinda bad returning my products to MAC. I'm definitely not a chronic returner but I have returned a couple eyeshadows just because I didn't like the way it turned out on me. Maybe it's because back then, I wasn't very skilled at makeup application. Now I will think twice before I buy a product and will make sure I'm in love with it before I purchase it. Just the thought of them breaking the eyeshadows and pouring the foundation down the drain makes my heart shatter. I could almost hear the "unwanted" MAC items getting thrown into the trash.


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 23, 2009)

Im a wierdo and have a feeling of attatchment to anything/everything i buy, so when i return things it feels like returning a dog to the pound for me... has anyone ever watched that episode of friends when phoebe tries to push the sales of dead trees so they can "fulfill their christmas duties" or something like that? ayyy *nerd*


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

I HATE returning items which is why I try my best to make sure I love an item before purchasing it.  However, I am about to return my 1st MSF (Gold Deposit) because I cannot replicate the look I received in the store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look like a disco ball...


----------



## sweetie (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmmm.  This post really made me think.  But I still don't have a problem with returning makeup that doesn't work especially when the S/A's seem to really use the return policy as a selling tool.  I was at a MAC counter earlier this week experimenting with some MSF's and trying to decide and the S/A who was helping me constantly told me "well just take it home and try it you can always bring it back within 30 days".  I personally appreciate the option of being able to return makeup that does not work for me.  God knows I've wasted enough money through out the years on stuff that just wasn't quite right at home.  I am not one to abuse the return system (whatever the definition of abusing is) but I will very rarely purchase from somewhere that I can not return and purposely choose to shop at those stores with a good return policy.  The policy is there to make sure that customers are happy so I don't feel bad for utilizing it.  

Now I have to admit that I never thought about all the makeup being destroyed.  That does make me a little sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as someone else stated.  I also agree with the poster about attachment which is why I'll try and try to make an item work before returning.  But if i can't get it to work then back it goes.  And it's OK.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate returning makeup too. But I only return things that I can't use due to skin reaction, color not what I expected, or I break out. So first I try to sell things here on Specktra or swap it. Then if thats a no go, I'm able to return it. Suprisingly, if you order thru MAC online, they have no return date policy. I was able to return something I bought like 4 or 5 months ago for a full refund. I was suprised they would accept a return that late, but that's what they told me when I called them. And sure enough, I got my refund 2 weeks later.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't mind returning items that I have purchased but didn't like. If the MAs @ the counter were less stingy w/ their time and showed me how the color would actually look on my face, rather than my hand, i wouldn't be buying all of this stuff that doesn't work when I get it home.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 25, 2009)

I do feel bad thinking about all the makeup that goes to waste, but it's not enough to keep me from getting my money back for things I know I'm not going to use. Ultimately, it is my money and it's the company that is offering the return policy. Of course, abusing the return policy is another story...


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a question...I would be grateful if someone could answer to this...

I bought almost a week ago the Studio Sculpt foundation. For the first three-four days of use I thought it was wonderful but now it's starting to break out my skin.
I'd like to exchange it with another foundation, I still have the recipe.

The problem is: I live in Europe, anyone knows if I can do this here?
I know that in US and UK it's allowed but I don't know what's the situation here...I'm really feeling I wasted 30 euros...I don't want my money back, just a product that won't turn my skin in an horrible mask...

TIA


----------



## palatial (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never returned anything although there are definitely a few things that were sold to me by a pushy MA that I have hardly ever used. I probably should have returned them but I usually end up convincing myself that I'll make it work somehow (then never do). If I ever got a product that gave me a rash or irritation or something I would return it right away.

Otherwise I usually end up selling stuff on here or on LJ because I hate to think of wasting it lol!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven`t returned much makeup, but I don`t feel bad when I do.  Sometimes when you look at something at home it just doesn`t work for you!!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have only returned two things before a lipstick and lipstick primer that I bought from Mac and regreted buying it after I left. I felt really under pressure from the MA so I made a rash desicion. I felt really bad about returning but I ended up exchanging them for the Tempting Quad, Peachykeen blush and Luna CCB so I didn't feel so bad when I left the counter.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2009)

I am returning studio sculpt because it broke me out BADLY!  I gave it three weeks.  With any color product like eye shadows or lipstick I will just find a way to make it work but I can't keep a product that breaks me out.  I NEVER return MAC products so I feel a bit bad.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

I've returned two products to MAC.

When they gave me the wrong mascara.
When they gave me the wrong pigment.

I've never had anything that I absolutely _could not_ work. Even if it isn't my favorite. But, I know that I wouldn't feel bad returning something if I felt the need to, because I rarely return anything.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 23, 2009)

It always amazes me the things people feel bad over.  If its an item I think I can sell here, I do.  If its easier to just return it, I do.  End of story.


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 17, 2009)

I think both ways on this matter.  On the one hand, it's a damn shame that the makeup gets destroyed if it's been used, but on the other hand, MAC is a pricey makeup brand (though by no means the most expensive out there) and sometimes it's just not feasible to keep and use something that cost you a lot of money, but just won't work.

That said, I think if I bought some makeup and used it and then decided I didn't like it, I'd try to sell it on before thinking of returning it.  As it is, I've only returned one thing to MAC - and that was just this past Sunday.  I went in on Saturday and bought a bunch of eyeshadows, a powerpoint pencil, and asked for the 226 brush.  Well, I was in a big rush, and the sales assistant rang everything up and I left.  It wasn't until I was sitting at a restaurant some three hours later with my friend that I finally had the chance to go through my purchases, and realized he'd given me the 228 brush!  Ordinarily I'd have kept it, since it was only £13, and either used it or sold it on.  But this month money is ridiculously tight (Damn you, Hello Kitty, damn you!) and that £13 is what it costs me to get to work in a week.  So, I returned it, unused, still in the slip and in the bag I'd bought it in the day before, and explained that I was given the wrong brush and just wanted to exchange for the right one.  She was really helpful, but now I can't help but wonder if that brush will just be tossed, even though it never left the clear sleeve it came in...


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don`t like the idea of returning used make-up but right now I would if I would be in states. Used to live in US, moved to europe  to a country that has no Mac counter. I buy my stuff online in US send them to my parents and they send them to me. LAst month I bought among others painterly paint pot and I `m dissapointed with it because it`s not as creamy as the other ones I have and smells different, like old... so yeah I would return that without feeling bad over it


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 17, 2009)

I have only returned one thing ever to MAC (a lip gloss that turned a very ugly orange on me). I tried to make it work, but it was just not happening. I exchanged it for a lip gloss I love. 

I'm very careful about what I buy because I don't want to return anything. I never let anyone pressure me into buying and I FIND a way to make my purchases work for me.

I hate chronic returners though. Just because MAC is a large company doesn't mean many returns don't affect them. And when their money is affected, our costs rise. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I don`t like the idea of returning used make-up but right now I would if I would be in states. Used to live in US, moved to europe to a country that has no Mac counter. I buy my stuff online in US send them to my parents and they send them to me. LAst month I bought among others painterly paint pot and I `m dissapointed with it because it`s not as creamy as the other ones I have and smells different, like old... so yeah I would return that without feeling bad over it_

 
You can return stuff through the MAC online store!


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive only returned one item, studio sculpt foundation and I need to try to figure out what shade I am now. I dont feel bad about returning a foundation but other things Id rather swap them. Like mythology, it was the first es I bought and I cant make it work on me.


----------

